# Male or female?



## hayley (Oct 24, 2007)

This will probably seem like a silly question to most but better I ask.....
I am currently looking to expand my family +1 more maltese. My little boy cosmo has a heart issue and cannot be neutered. I was really wanting a little girl but was wondering if this would cause problems for cosmo. Obviously I would want to neuter the female before she came to our home. Could they live quite happily with each other in this situation or would it be better for me to get another boy?


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I like the male/female combination. I'd think as long as the female was spayed,it would work for you fine.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I would say under your circumstances, having a spayed female would be best. Because you are unable to neuter Cosmo, I would worry that he would begin to mark his territory in the house if another male came in (even though the new boy would be neutered) because of natural territorial/male competition issues.


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

I agree with a female because they tend to bond and cuddle with each other, whereas two males each have their own personalities and will probably mark their territory.
And if you wanted a girl to begin with you can dress them up so cute.

Lucy


----------

